# Miserable molt?



## fayho (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,

My 5 y/o male budgie Pumkin has missing feathers above his cere. Is he going through a miserable molt...or is this something else?

He's never had this happen to him before. I changed his diet from Harrisons High Potency to Roudybush Daily Maintenance back in October and about a week ago I moved his cage to area with slightly more traffic. 

Also, around September, I cat joined my family. She has not shown aggression toward Pumkin but I have observed her on occasion watching him eat. When Pumpkin is outside of his cage the cat is always locked in another room.

What and why is this happening to my bird and could any of these things be causing this?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It does look like a bad molt, he also looks like he might be feeling a bit sluggish which is common for a bird going through a rough molt. Have you seen other feathers falling from him or do you have any other birds? If your cat and bird are in the same space I would say that that in itself is a stress factor for the bird. It's really not advisable to have a cat (predator) in the same space as a bird (prey). I have cats also but they are never allowed in the same space where the birds are.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

It could be a really bad molt. Also, the cat in the room with the bird is not a good idea. The bird probably is scared of the cat, and he should be. I have lived in a place with a huge back yard before, and the cats from the neighbors have killed many birds. I have trid to save a couple birds by trying to get to the cat before it could leave, but was unable too. I have seen dead birds in the rear part of the yard from the cats.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, from the pictures it appears that Pumkin is having a miserable molt.

Miserable Molting

Please ensure the cat is not ever in the same room with Pumkin. 
Allowing the cat to be in the same room is causing Pumkin stress which can definitely contribute to a worse molt than usual.

Additionally, I'd suggest you replace the wooden dowel perches with natural wood perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.

Pressure Sores

This thread has examples of wooden perches that would be better options for Pumkin

Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------

